# 1 eye openor 2 eyes open



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

just wondering what everybody does for me it doesnt affect my shooting much at all I try to shoot 2 eyes open but normally end up with only 1 eye


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I voted two eyes open, but I like to squint my right eye when im at full draw to block the sun/other light. (Left handed by the way)

or alternatively, go both eyes closed.


----------



## bowtech_guy17 (Jan 25, 2009)

way easier to hold steady with both eyes open


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

For me it seems to be clearer while shooting two eyes, but that might just be because I got a small diametered peep.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to shoot 1 eye and it was causing me some issues so i taught myself to shoot both eyes open. took a while but it was worth it.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I shoot barebow- have to use both eyes.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

Both eyes defieantly. You can look at your target with one aim with other. :happy:
defeantly two....


----------



## wideerhunter94 (Feb 1, 2009)

i usually squint my right eye


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

for hunting both eyes open, for target with a scope I close my left or else i get double vision with the scope and can't focus


----------



## bardman (Oct 18, 2006)

I have the x dominance thing. I dont like to talk about it. Anyway I am much more consistant with one eye.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

2 eyes. But I use 1 with iron sights on guns.


----------



## lzeplin (Jan 19, 2008)

Both Eyes Closed That Way I Cant See Myself Miss:dead:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I dont really know. I think it varies but it usually something like 1 1/2


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot with 1 eye open


----------



## TOPBOWARCHERY (Apr 24, 2004)

you should order a double vision blocker for target shooting from top bow archery at [email protected] $12.99 tyd free ship


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I shoot two eyes. 

One time (when still new to the sport, and still shooting one eyed) I was doing some 3-D for fun. I had a hard time seeing the deer, so I tried to open the other eye. I could see it perfectly then, and have kept them both open ever since.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

bardman said:


> I have the x dominance thing. I dont like to talk about it. Anyway I am much more consistant with one eye.


They say Howard Hill and fred Bear were cross eye dominant, as well as a number of other really skilled barebow shooters. 

Why don't you want to talk about it?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i shoot with both eyes open


----------



## Fishkeeper (Dec 20, 2008)

I close both eyes and use " The Force " :wink:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I have one eye open because when I shoot I wear my glasses ans if i have both eyes open, if my glasses aren't on perfectly, I will get crosseyed. that and I prefer to shoot with only one eye open.


----------

